# My experiences/thoughts after a week with a Rocket Fausto.....



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi all,

having used my Rocket Fausto for a week now I thought I would share my experiences.

Firstly I went to Bella Barista with the intention of looking at the black version, but came back with the chrome version. To my eyes this looked better next to BB's ECM Barista which is what I have. See pic at the end.

Now to the important bits:

- Grind Quality. Seems very good - with very little if any clumping. Much to my amazement I can taste what I would describe as a fuller/rounder flavour in the cup !

- Grind Adjustability. Excellent which is to be expected as this is the Eureka Stepless system. Very easy to dial in the grinder.

- Controls. Once the times are adjusted accordingly the single/double dose buttons work great. One thing I really like is at the end of the dose the light continues flashing for a while during which time you can add top-ups by pressing the button briefly until you get the desired weight. Also, if you press the button during the dose it stops - when you can then distribute the grinds in the basket should you wish, and then when the button is pressed again the dose continues until the end of the total time set. Nice.

- Mess. This grinder is much less messy than my old grinder, or the Zenith I have used at BB. With careful placement of the portafilter in the fork, you can dose with little or no grinds escaping. I have the fork set about as high as it will go so close to the funnel which helps I think. Very wife friendly.

- Footprint. The grinder has a much neater footprint than the Zenith, the internals around which it seem it's built around. Nice to see them together at Bella Barista.

A couple on not so good points.

- There was no user manual in the box as shipped from Rocket (we unpacked and tested the grinder while I was there). BB sent me a pdf version but the manual is very poorly written and doesn't explain the ability to top up after the dose has finished for example. Also, during my first afternoon with the grinder I managed to lock the controls and it took me a while to fathom what I had done (mainly due to the absence of the manual).

- The hopper is quite a loose fit in the neck of the grinder. You can secure it with a screw but I prefer not to do that for fast/frequent hopper removal. This means you need to hold the hopper while removing the lid as it's quite a tight fit. It's no big deal but I guess I'm just used to just removing the lid with one hand with the beans in the other ready to go in the hopper.

Other than these very minor niggles I think this is a great grinder and I'm really please with it !


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I like to see the honesty of the negative with the positive notes, manufacturers take note !!


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Glad you're enjoying the grinder, your sentiments align pretty well with mine. My only difference is that I use a short hopper from a 65E, which is a very tight fit. I also modded mine so the portafilter light works, I popped the instructions in a thread on here somewhere.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Very good. Out of curiosity, what type of device does it have at the end of the chute to prevent the grinds flying out? Is it a grid or a flap? Do you know how much gets retained there?


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry @pessutojr, meant to look at this earlier but it slipped my mind...

I've just taken a look and there doesn't appear to be anything in the end of the chute - as far as I can tell it's just a chute with the dosing controls etc on the top. From what I can tell there is very little retention in the chute. Seems like a pretty good design to me !


----------



## f4rinx (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi Peter! I just got a Rocket Fausto and wondered if you had experienced the grinder stalling?

It will be grinding fine and all of hte sudden not seem to "suck in" any beans? The timer will still count down, but nothing comes out. and it's pretty annoying


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

f4rinx said:


> Hi Peter! I just got a Rocket Fausto and wondered if you had experienced the grinder stalling?
> 
> It will be grinding fine and all of hte sudden not seem to "suck in" any beans? The timer will still count down, but nothing comes out. and it's pretty annoying


Hi @f4rinx, no I've not had any issues like that - and I use a lot of the darker/oilier roasts which would probably be quite prone to sticking in the hopper. Just a thought. At the bottom of the hopper is the tab that shuts off the beans so the hopper can be removed fully open ? This tab is very easy to move in and out so potentially could have been accidentally partially closed ??

Other than that I can't think what else can cause this unless the grind path is bunged up. Again, I would think this more likely to happen with dark roast/oily beans, which I tend to use but it's not something I've experienced. That being said I do clean it all out pretty regularly....


----------



## f4rinx (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks Peter! yah i've checked the tab and all, it looks fine! it works if i do it on very coarse grind but not fine grind :x wonder what's up with it. hmmm just being temperamental i guess!


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmm - very, very strange. I use mine for espresso only which is quite a fine grind and never seen that problem. Not sure where you purchased the grinder from but it may be worth contacting them to see if they have heard of a similar problem or have any ideas ?. BB for example are always extremely knowledgeable and helpful...

May also be worth asking in a new thread rather than in an existing thread like this one.

Good luck !


----------



## nlaul (Jun 19, 2017)

f4rinx said:


> Hi Peter! I just got a Rocket Fausto and wondered if you had experienced the grinder stalling?
> 
> It will be grinding fine and all of hte sudden not seem to "suck in" any beans? The timer will still count down, but nothing comes out. and it's pretty annoying


Did you ever figure out what happened to the grinder. I've had the Faustian for about 2 months and it's been working great till this morning. Now it doesn't suck in any beans and just counts down. How did you fix yours?


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Assuming the tab at the bottom of the hopper is open then I think the exit path must be blocked up - most likely the hole out of the main chamber into the big chute. Take the hopper and top off, then the top burr mounting plate. There will most likely be a lot of grinds in the chamber itself, and also (and this is where I suspect where the problem will be) in the exit hole itself. Just give the entire chamber a good clean (I use a soft brush and a vacuum cleaner) to remove all the grinds.

The pic in this thread may help:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36368&p=474511#post474511


----------

